# MINNESOTA FISHING ROCKS!



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

got up at 4am and went to lake labell in lake park mn. in becker co. had our limit by 11am fish were all about 14to16" long. great eaters. were going again tomorrow at 9am i think we will do good again. we were using lindy rigs in 10 to18 feet of water with fathead minnows we were fishing really slow. trolling into the wind. blue floaters at the end of the rigs.and # 2 hooks and 4lb test line. you have to fish light and very slow.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Scottysr (Mar 13, 2003)

Fished Clitherall lake in Ottertail Co. we hit the water about 8 am. I agree about fishing slow 4 lb. is a must . We caught a limit of 15 to 18 inch males fished 12 to 16ft. with lindys and leeches and crawlers. Also picked up a pike that went just over 15lbs. :beer:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

All im gunna say is slow presentation was KEY!! :thumb:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lake Lida....Our group kept 25 walleyes, also caught a lot of Slimers and lots of smallies. I caught about a 5 lb. smallmouth.... great fight. Slow is right!!!


----------

